# WTF?



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Anyone else getting this?

View attachment IMG_1301.PNG


Doing my nut in.... @Lorian lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Too much midget tranny donkey porn give your pc all kinds of aids


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

yes ive been getting this for about 4 days now , UKM is about 5th on the google search engine and its the pro hormone section (not the main page ) - SEO needs sorting out.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

aqualung said:


> yes ive been getting this for about 4 days now , UKM is about 5th on the google search engine and its the pro hormone section (not the main page ) - SEO needs sorting out.


 Yes mate, mines exactly the same, 5th page down and the pro hormones section....


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

@Joe Jeffery get in here mate SEO problems as above :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you guys seriously doing a Google search to find a forum you use most days :confused1: .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you guys seriously doing a Google search to find a forum you use most days :confused1: .


 It's in my search, easier than typing the address on my phone.......


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> It's in my search, easier than typing the address on my phone.......


 Bookmark it!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Bookmark it!


 Too much hassle........ used to doing it my way. lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Too much hassle........ used to doing it my way. lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Too much hassle........ used to doing it my way. lol


 Simply press the shortcut

Or

Get the browser up, type the address in, then select.

Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Simply press the shortcut
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


 Or tap my phone twice that takes two seconds?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Or tap my phone twice that takes two seconds?


 Not Anymore


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not Anymore


 Did you somehow change my software?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Did you somehow change my software?


 I am in development, but Im not good enough to change google unfortunately


----------

